# GPGnet game server



## Army_Specialist (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi all, i am using window vista ultimate 32bits and is having problem with one game's application called GPGnet. GPGNet is a game server like Ubi. 

I can run GPGNet in its retail version which comes with the game CD - Supreme Commander.

My problem is i can't run GPGnet anymore after i update it to a newer version. It simply crash n says "A problem has caused GPGnet to stop working". 

Things i had tried but to no avail:

- Reformatted PC and installed it without firewall/AV etc

- Do the usual trick of running it in admin mode.

- Installed it on my Winow XP laptop but still doesn't work

- Install n run in safe mode with network but doesn't work either.


It is proven that the GPGnet is compatible with vista os as there are others who manged to run it in vista in the updated version. I also has .Net framework 1.1, 2.0 (SP1 n 2) and 3.0 installed.


Window error event log:




I suspect it either there patching error, vista configuration issue or the installer is spoilt. FYI, i manage to run all my other related application with no issue. GRAW2, BF 2142, Stalker, WC3, Steam game server all without any problem. 

Any help will be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Army_Specialist (Oct 7, 2007)

Hardware: 

Motherboard: Asus Blitz Formula (Latest BIOS installed 1101)
CPU: Q6600 @400X8
Sound Card: SUPREMEFXII
Memory: Crucial Ballistix 2X1GB
Graphic Card: XFX 8800Ultra @648/1512/1161 
Power Supply: Thermaltake ToughPower 750w
Keyboard: Logitech G15 
Speaker: Altec Lansing
Mouse: Logitech X7 Optical mouse
Modem: 2Wire 2700HGV-2-Gateway
LCD Monitor: SyncMaster 713n
HD: Western Digital 400GB Hard-disk
Raptor: Western Digital 74GB Raptor
Optical Drive: LG H62N Super-multi DVD 
Ethernet Adapters: Marvell Yukon 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller Marvell Yukon 88E8001/8003/8010 PCI Gigabit Ethernet Controller 
All drivers for hardware is up-to-date as of error date & time.


Software:

OS: Window Vista Ultimate 32bits (6.0, Build 6000)
Microsoft Software Installed - .Net Framework 1.1, 2.0 (SP1 & 2) & 3.0
- Visual J# Redistributable (X86)
- Majority Vista hot fix 
(KB 940105/938194/936710/935280/936357/932246)
-	Latest Vista updates.
-	Latest DirectX 

Anti-Virus: AVG Anti-virus (Latest version)


Issue: Failed to run GPGnet – the official game server for Gas Powered Games like Supreme Commander.

Description of Error: I bought the game Supreme Commander and GPGnet comes with it. The retail GPGnet version installed from the game CD “worked” as in it does not crash upon logging in but just keep showing me “Patching failed, retrying…” message. 

As automatic update through GPGnet server failed repeatedly, I manually download GPGnet updates from the GPGnet forum. I downloaded the 1.5.83 standalone version and do a clean (using CClean software) uninstallation of retail GPGnet version before proceed to installing the 1.5.83 new GPGnet version. 
But the moment I launch version 1.5.83 of GPGnet, it crashes instantly upon logging in with the error message: “A problem has caused GPGnet: Supreme Commander to stop working”. I went on to investigate the window error log report and is shown the following (see screenshot below):



Here is a complete set of screen I saw from logging in gpgnet to it crashing down on me:

Logged in GPGnet 1.5.83 and is instantly presented with the following scenario:



Error Message appeared: 




Solutions I have tried but doesn’t work:

-	Right click on patch.exe and run as administrator.
-	Reformatted PC and install GPGnet without anti-virus installed and vista firewall n UAC disabled. 
-	Installed it on my window XP laptop but also doesn’t work, showing the same error as before.

I have no problem with game servers like Ubi, EA, Steam etc. Please help me if anyone of you knows anything. This is a very unique n weirdo error I ever encountered.


----------

